# activate USB



## dragonslayer (Jul 11, 2005)

After a lot of hassle & read I have finally upgraded my Hard drive to bigger HD using hinsdale guide, now I would like to enable USB, so I can install my USB wirelsss card instead of phone line, can some one guide me in the right direction.

Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Connect up the wireless card and run a new guided setup.


----------



## dragonslayer (Jul 11, 2005)

I did do that, but nothing happend, so I am assuming that I need to installed USB drivers before I can plug & play..... so where do I find the driver.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

What model Tivo would help.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Looks like a "Philips DTV DVR/s704/R17" 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3038442&&#post3038442


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Look for Zipper on the underground


----------



## dragonslayer (Jul 11, 2005)

HomeUser said:


> Looks like a "Philips DTV DVR/s704/R17"
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3038442&&#post3038442


Wow............... what great guess. Thanks very much.....hopefully I'll be able to do this without bugging some valued ppl


----------



## dragonslayer (Jul 11, 2005)

http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html

I've couple questions, I have the toolCD, tivotool.tar & superpath, since I dont own a PTV Boot CD, where can I find the VMLINUX_.GZ & the other 1 is 000001, where can I get this 2 files.

Thanks in advance for the great help.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

dragonslayer said:


> http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html
> 
> I've couple questions, I have the toolCD, tivotool.tar & superpath, since I dont own a PTV Boot CD, where can I find the VMLINUX_.GZ & the other 1 is 000001, where can I get this 2 files.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the great help.


that site explains STEP BY STEP, what you need, where to go to find what you need and what to do after gathering all that you need, try reading the site from top to bottom again, it's all there for you :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

dragonslayer said:


> http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html
> 
> I've couple questions, I have the toolCD, tivotool.tar & superpath, since I dont own a PTV Boot CD, where can I find the VMLINUX_.GZ & the other 1 is 000001, where can I get this 2 files.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the great help.


Pay the $5. It's well worth it.

The 000001 file is your backed up hard drive image.


----------



## dragonslayer (Jul 11, 2005)

I have read that a 1000 times and still I will be missing couple files which is 

VMLINUX_.GZ (PTV BOOT CD) & 000001 ( from instantcake CD) which I dont have.

I just need to find out is there a way to download this 2 files without paying.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

dragonslayer said:


> I have read that a 1000 times and still I will be missing couple files which is
> 
> VMLINUX_.GZ (PTV BOOT CD) & 000001 ( from instantcake CD) which I dont have.
> 
> I just need to find out is there a way to download this 2 files without paying.


You most likely will not find the VMILINUX file as I have read that the folks at PTVUpgrade had to pay the creator for the rights to distribute it. Come on, it's only $5. 

As I stated before, the 000001 file is the Tivo image file and it can be yours for FREE. Just back it up using the LBA48 CD from PTVUpgrade. You could pay $20 for it if you wanted.


----------



## dragonslayer (Jul 11, 2005)

I took your advice "tracy RainH2o" I bought the PTV upgrade boot cd for $20 what the heck, I'm following directions.......Hopefully I'll be able enable USB & run network.

Thanks is advance for all the help guys.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

dragonslayer said:


> I have read that a 1000 times and still I will be missing couple files which is
> 
> VMLINUX_.GZ (PTV BOOT CD) & 000001 ( from instantcake CD) which I dont have.
> 
> I just need to find out is there a way to download this 2 files without paying.


you didn't ask about downloading the files w/o paying for them in you post above but Tracy answered your question correctly


----------

